# cherry shrimp and breeding temps



## Aqua360 (18 Aug 2016)

Hi all,

I've been setting up some nano's in the past little while, setting up for different inverts etc; and one of the things I'd pretty much taken for granted, was that my red cherries would breed to some degree in my 12 litre (12x8x8) no co2, no liquid carbon tank.

It's unheated and open topped, as such I'd estimate the ambient temperature to float between 18-20 degrees, though i'll test this more accurately tonight.

I've noticed they are active, not whizzing about but explore and do their thing; but will breeding be compromised at that temp?

One of the things I love about shrimp are the shrimplets, so if there's no breeding; I may have to look into a glass cover and nano heater.


----------



## Aqua360 (18 Aug 2016)

p.s I've bred cherries in 10 litre, heated, covered aquariums before; so I'm not worried about other issues, just the temperature in this case


----------



## zozo (19 Aug 2016)

I have sherries in 2 tanks one is unheated and about a constant 19°C and they breed.. The other tank is heated to 24°C and there they breed faster it seems.. Tho it has mch more cherries in there to begin with.. So i'm not sure if it's the temp or just the numbers.. But anyway they also breath at a colder temp. 

But most articles about breeding shrimp say 23°C is ideal..


----------



## mort (19 Aug 2016)

Mine breed quickly at about 20c but have had then seemingly unaffected at slightly lower temps as well. One tank is open top and the other has a lid, and this doesn't seem to make any difference either (the smaller tank is open top so the temp must swing more with it).


----------



## mort (19 Aug 2016)

I will say that mine are a population that are years old. I have added a few over the years but they would most likely be very used to the conditions in the tank, so may have adapted more than if I were to chuck some new ones in. They are also nearer the wild colour and not fancy in any way so may be a stronger strain.


----------



## Aqua360 (19 Aug 2016)

that gives me more confidence  will hopefully see some developments in the next week or so


----------



## Lindy (21 Aug 2016)

My PRL shrimp tank is unheated and I have shrimplets. In a heated tank your shrimp will grow faster  moult faster and therefore breed faster but the shrimp will not live as long. One of my original female Hybrids has just died aged 3 and much of that was spent in an unheated tank. Unheated also gives the shrimp a more natural cycle, where breeding usually tails off in winter and then picks up again in spring. Last winter the tank was left in an unheated flat and temps must have been pretty low but didn't bother the hybrids or shadow bees.


----------



## Aqua360 (21 Aug 2016)

Lindy said:


> My PRL shrimp tank is unheated and I have shrimplets. In a heated tank your shrimp will grow faster  moult faster and therefore breed faster but the shrimp will not live as long. One of my original female Hybrids has just died aged 3 and much of that was spent in an unheated tank. Unheated also gives the shrimp a more natural cycle, where breeding usually tails off in winter and then picks up again in spring. Last winter the tank was left in an unheated flat and temps must have been pretty low but didn't bother the hybrids or shadow bees.



PRL?


----------



## Lindy (22 Aug 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> PRL?


Pure Red Line


----------



## Protopigeon (25 Aug 2016)

My cherries are in an unheated tank which sits at about 20c. I add liquid carbon, they bred like mad for a few months, then stopped - I haven't seen any shrimplets for weeks now. I'm not sure why. they're still mouting from time to time tho


----------

